# Do you "mix it up" during a training session?



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

As the title suggests really. Do you try and incorporate a few disciplines into a training session or do you work on one particular command at a time? I tend to work on one at a time, usually the one that needs most work at a given time, then recap other commands during another session.


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

On walks, I like to do it all. Sit, stay, here, watch, with me, touch ----- leave it and drop it are automatics so that's just put into practice on walks. For things like recall I just work recall until he seems to get bored, then mix it up here and there. 

Good question! I'm interested to see how others train! I'm always looking for tips and to see what I might be doing differently!


----------



## Aimless1 (Sep 25, 2011)

Always mix it up to keep it fresh and interesting for the pup. I noticed my trainer for field work does the same thing.


----------



## redrover (Mar 17, 2011)

I like to focus a little on one trick that's new, but add in the other ones he's learned. So maybe do a few minutes on a new trick, then run through all of his old ones once, then another minute on the new trick, and then end on all the old ones. I like to end on a good note, so to speak. On most days we'll do two 10ish minute sessions, and we'll practice a different trick each time. When we go through the old ones, I do like to change the order or make him combine them (like puppy push-ups, for example).

I am very careful, however, never to work two or more similar tricks in the same training session. Jasper can spin to his left and to his right, but until he had them completely down, I wouldn't work them at the same time. I would do one in our morning session, and the other in our evening session. When we had the time and money to keep up on our agility classes, I also made sure not to practice front and rear crosses at the same time--partially so he wouldn't get confused, and partially so I wouldn't!


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Aimless1 said:


> Always mix it up to keep it fresh and interesting for the pup.


And I imagine this keeps the dog from anticipating and under control... until it learns the whole routine. At which point, you hunt with a buddy that knows your mind 8)

In GSD circles they never allow the dog to guess the next thing in the routine. Dog has to wait for the next command... execute ....wait for next step... execute. I imagine this would give a hunting dog a rather big headache.


----------



## Aimless1 (Sep 25, 2011)

datacan said:


> And I imagine this keeps the dog from anticipating and under control... until it learns the whole routine. At which point, you hunt with a buddy that knows your mind 8)


Keeps him interested and focused on the trainer. I've always believed our dogs speak human a far sight better than I speak dog


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

Riley is so ADD, I'm *forced* to mix things up during training or she gets distracted and I lose her attention completely. :

Now, bring a bird into the equation and she can focus for hours! ;D


----------

